# Heat Pressing Neck Tag on Hanes F280?



## CJsBudgetBuys (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm interested in trying this heavy weight hoodie out. I will be heat pressing my own branded neck labels. What kind of neck tags come with the Hanes F280 Hoodies? 

If they are woven type tags, are they tear-away, or even removable without ripping seams? 

If they are tagless, will this prohibit printing my own label for the neck label?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

From pictures, looks like they have a sewn in woven label. Most hoodies don't have a neck tape, so the label may be sewn in to the stitching connecting the body to the hood. That makes it very difficult to cut the label out without remnants still showing in the stitching.

It is also difficult to press or screen tagless labels into hoodies due to the fluffy fleece lining.

Suggest you order a single sample and see what you can do with it.


----------



## CJsBudgetBuys (Aug 3, 2016)

The only tear away labels on hoodies I know of are on the Alstyle hoodie. All the other brands, it seems, have the woven or printed 

I have heat pressed neck labels on Gildan hoodies and so far they are fine, even on the fleece interior lining. The only problem with the Gildans is the woven neck tag. The only way to remove it is to rip the seams and sew it back, or cut most of it off and then sew your own onto the remaining piece left from the original tag. For the Gildans, I am just leaving it on, and letting the customer decide to cut it off or keep it. I don't like it because I'm trying to promote my brand. So I'm looking for a heavy weight hoodie that has a tear away neck tag.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If the Hanes comes with the normal 2 label setup (logo label on top, care and content label underneath) a workaround would be to snip the logo label and retain the care/content label.

Not as good as being able to remove the entire label, but better than keeping the Hanes logo label.


----------

